# three legged table



## jonw1664 (23 Jul 2019)

I want to try to build a set of three legs that cross and then support a table, I know it doesn't come across very well in words. If you look at the attcahed photo it shows a metal clamp that would achieve the same thing with metal tubes but I am keen to try and build the whole thing rather more elegantly in wood. I also don't want the angles to be so wide that I end up having to have an enormous top to get to the right height! I assume that there is some sort of name for this type of joint that might let me research a drawing of how it could be made but so far I haven't turned up anything, does anyone have any knowledge/bright ideas etc that would set me on the right path?
Thanks

Jon


----------



## HappyHacker (23 Jul 2019)

Have a look at 
https://www.pinterest.co.uk/pin/119486196340019246/

Good luck


----------



## AndyT (23 Jul 2019)

This blog post from Chris Schwarz is actually about making three legged stools, but it describes approaches to the joint where the legs meet. I know your table won't necessarily need to fold, but it (and the linked to article) might help visualise one solution.

https://www.popularwoodworking.com/wood ... ng-stools/

There must be something more elegant, like a three way lap joint, but not flat.


----------

